# UK Passport pics done in US



## clarky74 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi, new here forgive me if this has already been discussed. Anyone know how to get UK passport size pics done in US, given that US passport pics are different size to UK? I am in Arizona.
Thanks.


----------



## Busybee (Aug 7, 2008)

I would like to know the answer to this question also


----------



## American_Woman (Mar 31, 2010)

You should be able to go into any walgreen's and they should have the spec's. Also, if you can get the information from the UK passport site about what size and dimensions, any photography place can do them.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

American_Woman said:


> You should be able to go into any walgreen's and they should have the spec's. Also, if you can get the information from the UK passport site about what size and dimensions, any photography place can do them.


Do the US passport photo places do "foreign" passport photos these days? 

On the "other side of the pond" here, the US Consulate has a list of passport photo places that can do US spec photos. You might check the UK Consulate website to see if they have any information on a similar service in the US. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

These folks often seem to be recommended: Passport photos for free - ePassportPhoto.com

Personally, however, I just prepare them in my regular graphics software.


----------



## American_Woman (Mar 31, 2010)

Bevdeforges said:


> Do the US passport photo places do "foreign" passport photos these days?
> 
> On the "other side of the pond" here, the US Consulate has a list of passport photo places that can do US spec photos. You might check the UK Consulate website to see if they have any information on a similar service in the US.
> Cheers,
> Bev


I don't know about US passport places but any 1hour photo place can do them.


----------



## simoneves (Nov 21, 2007)

I had pics for my UK passport renewal done recently at the local Walgreens. The girl shot them with a regular digital point-and-shoot against a screen, and then just used the in-store machine which knew all about the measurement requirements for foreign passports. Of course, you've probably got them done in the last six days...


----------



## nabilw (Jun 18, 2011)

*UK passport or visa pictures done in Arizona USA*

if you are in Arizona, my advise is, go to Williams Passport photo AZ, they do passport photos for any country as required, it is by appointment only and you get your pictures in just 10 minutes, their phone number 480-862-9002 , good luck


----------

